# Antique pictures of RAYCYCLE racing bikes



## thehugheseum (Mar 22, 2015)

Im wondering if anyone has any pictures of racycles actually used for racing..........did search but i havent seen any proof that a racycle was ever raced........please post your toc era pictures and school me


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 22, 2015)

Popular abroad.





There's a perception that the Racycle large chainring equates to a race machine for the athletic types.  Not so, that large chainring and the proprietary hanger were designed to reduce strain on the machine. The drive line was in fact a visual contradiction for the average rider, as mentioned in the below article.


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 22, 2015)

nice,are there anymore pics or a better scan/fullsize of the ad above?


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 22, 2015)

I cropped this image, because of the ethnicity of TOC racers. It was featured on a double page advertisement (I no longer have), showcasing several foreign race teams and also featuring endorsements from a other riders.


----------



## Wcben (Mar 22, 2015)

There weren't that many "true" racers made by Racycle... Blue has one with its full provenance, he may have some pictures from the day too....


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 22, 2015)

got it.....thanks for posting,as always......bitchen material fordsnake.......i have wondered for a long time now why i can never find pictures of racycles on a race pic yet there seems to be a belief (which may be true for all i know) that racycles were track bikes

a pic of a racycle stayer would really do it for me


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey Adam,

Don't believe Racycle ever made a Stayer bike.  I'm sure I would have known about that one!!

In the meantime, as you know, Barney Oldfield raced a Racycle …… here ya go buddy >









I believe I have more but have to hunt through the archives and the bottom of the endless drawer!

Enjoy these two anyway for now ..

Bill


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 22, 2015)

gulp......admittedly ive been overworked for sometime now........maybe i should remember oldfields racyclism but if im being honest....nope didnt know and thanks for the pics/schooling........stayer king!!!!!

  i love the midsized chainring!


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 30, 2015)

This excerpt was taken from the Racycle Crank Blog.



Although the factory might not have employed a racing team (or, at least not in 1901), Racycle included a racing model in their catalog from 1897 through 1910. The 1913 Racycle catalog does not include a racing bicycle, indicating that Racycle had by then decided to leave the competition market to other makers.


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 25, 2016)

Racycle was really popular in Japan as evidence in this picture - about 1902.  How about them jerseys!!!!! Has anyone ever found one?


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 25, 2018)

I believe this might be one.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 25, 2018)

Real track racers use 1 1/8 tires larger ones won’t fit.  Yours from pics uses regular tires it’s a roadster not a track bike.


Sped Man said:


> I believe this might be one. View attachment 843270View attachment 843279



Here are few pics of a track frame spacing on my Miami / raycycle track bikes.


----------



## mongeese (Jul 25, 2018)

Racycles are on a different echelon than any other bicycle of the era or some will say - me too- any era.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 25, 2018)

Sped Man said:


> I believe this might be one.



View attachment 843270


*More STUFF for you, Sped Man .... More 411 on Your Racycle Track Racer
Note the WHEELBASE in the very last illustration .. ''RIDEABOUT''  46'' Wh/Bs .*

*

*


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 25, 2018)

*Forgot this one ......*

*


*


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 25, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> Real track racers use 1 1/8 tires larger ones won’t fit.  Yours from pics uses regular tires it’s a roadster not a track bike.
> 
> Here are few pics of a track frame spacing on my Miami / raycycle track bikes.View attachment 843442
> View attachment 843443



Sorry 1969Redline my bike doesn't look like this bike. Notice that the rear wheel isn't tucked in like mine.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 26, 2018)

I don’t. See it ...I do see a roadster that someone stuffed newer wheels on  I don’t think you really care since it’s on eBay and let he poor sole figure it out.lol


----------



## Jewelman13 (Aug 4, 2018)

Here’s a pic of my great grandfather on what I believe to be a Racycle...


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 4, 2018)

I don’t think that’s a Racycle!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Aug 4, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> I don’t think that’s a Racycle!



Could be a Napoleon also....


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 4, 2018)

So who ended up with Spedman's track bike? Was the wheelbase ever measured?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 7, 2018)

In this ad Racycle talks about the Yellow flyer. It has a close coupled rear wheel design to give the rider increased speed (similar to my Racycle). This model had a wheel base of 41  1/2 inches. This one obviously had a smaller front sprocket.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 7, 2018)

bentwoody66 said:


> So who ended up with Spedman's track bike? Was the wheelbase ever measured?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




The wheelbase from center of rear axle to center of front axle is 43" with the rear wheel 1/2" back. Pushed all the way in it is 42 1/2" wheelbase.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 7, 2018)

So my opinion is that this Racycle is in fact a track racer and very important to the Racycle puzzle. Dont think I have ever seen one before this. Thanks to all for the info about this rare bike.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 7, 2018)

Nice to see this “track”bike has room for a coaster brake.... that’s interesting....


----------

